# Best settings for using a photo lightbox



## Brennie369 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi all! 

I am new here. I am here because I own an eCommerce and recently purchased a lightbox to take photos of my products for a more professional website. I took my first photos and I think my camera settings may need to be adjusted but I have NO clue what I am doing. I've attached the unedited, original first-try photos. Some look ok while others look washed-out. Could it be the nature of my product? (i.e. glass jars)

I'll try to post the current camera settings but it's a little Greek to me. When I press menu, it shows:

White Bal = auto (other options are One Push, In Door and Out Door)
ISO = auto (other options are 400, 200 and 100)
Image Size = 2272 x 1704 (other options are 2272 (3:2), 1600 x 1200, 1280 x 960 and 640 x 480)
P.Quality = Standard (other option is Fine)
Rec Mode = Normal (other options are Tiff, Text, Voice, E-Mail, Exp Brktg and Burst 3)
Flash Level = Normal (other options are High and Low)
P.Effect = Off (other options are Solarize, B&W, Sepia and Neg.Art)
Sharpness = 0 (other options are +2, +1, -1 and -2)


----------



## Designer (Apr 18, 2016)

Ordinarily I would say just set the aperture to where you need the depth of field (how much will be in reasonable focus), set the shutter speed to the sync speed (what shutter time will synchronize with the flash) and then start adjusting the flash downward until the exposure is good.  

Not being familiar with your camera, I will say that you should try some things:

Turn the flash power to "low".

Select a different backdrop color if your clear glass objects blend in too much.

Set the ISO (sensitivity of the sensor) to 100 (not auto).

Set the quality to Fine, which should give you a better starting point from which to edit.

Do you have an editing software on your computer?

You can also set the white balance to "indoors", but I suspect that you'll have to make a slight adjustment to it later anyway.  The White Balance is what makes the colors accurate.  (BTW) You should make sure your own computer display is displaying the colors accurately.


----------



## Brennie369 (Apr 18, 2016)

I will try these suggestions, thanks! I do use Adobe Photoshop Elements and played around with editing some contrast and color corrections. Strangely though - when editing in there my background looks good, but after uploading to my website, the background displays a little blue-ish.


----------

